# Avantages/Inconvénients Apple TV



## Loup_Fenrir (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai connaitre les inconvénients éventuels de l'Apple TV.

Quels sont les formats de film supportés?
Peux t-on importer un film de l'apple TV vers son Mac?
Comment se gère le contenu de l'Apple TV? Comme un iPod dans iTunes?

Merci


----------



## sas13 (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je commence par les avantages:
synchronisation parfaite de toute la bibliothèque itunes en wifi. La première fois c'est long, puis ensuite ça se met à jour en temps réel, lorsque itunes est lancé sur le mac. La musique est sur l'atv, on a donc pas besoin d'avoir le mac allumé pour l'écouter. et pendant l'écoute, on peut choisir de faire défiler ses photos à l'écran, c'est sympa
synchronisation parfaite avec iphoto (les albums et diaporamas apparaissent sur l'atv). On peut les regarder  une à une ou en diaporama, avec un fond musical choisi dans la bibliothèque itunes
on peut regarder les vidéos qu'on a sur itunes, sur youtube,et  voir ce qu'on a sur mobileme. Le format accepté est le mpeg4 (extension m4v), de meilleure qualité que le format avi.
l'ensemble est pilotable par la mini-télécommande (la même que celle du macbook), et c'est super pratique (sauf pour taper des codes ou textes à l'écran).
Inconvénient 1: ne lit pas le format avi (en version origine), mais est-ce vraiment un inconvénient? pour moi pas du tout, vu que j'encode mes vidéos en mpeg4, et que je ne télécharge pas. Sinon, lorsqu'on a un avi, il suffit de le réencoder en mpeg4 (quicktime pro  le fait, mpeg streamclip,...), mais ça peut être un peu long quand même.
Inconvénient 2: ne reconnaît pas un disque dur branché sur sa prise usb (en version origine), ce qui permettrait d'étendre sa capacité de stockage (disque dur de 40Go ou 160Go d'origine).
Inconvénient 3: même en veille, l'appareil consomme de l'électricité (le boitier est chaud), pour rester en veille synchro.
Pour remédier à ces inconvénients, il y a plusieurs solutions:
-changer le disque dur interne par un plus gros (il faut cloner l'original)
-débloquer les protections pour lire tous les formats vidéos, avoir une connexion internet, et plein d'autres choses, mais cette opération demande quelques compétences, heureusement il y a pleins de tutos sur le net pour cela. Mais il faut le refaire à chaque mise à jour du soft je crois.
Pour ma part, c'est l'usage iphoto qui plaît le plus, les photos en hd sur un grand écran, avec effet Ken Burns et fond musical, c'est super génial.
Pour l'achat, je l'ai trouvé à moitié prix (neuf) dans une boutique qui revends du matériel apple (Je dis donc merci aux amateurs de divx qui boudent cet appareil qui pour moi réponds complètement à mes attentes)


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse très complète!
Tu l'as trouvé dans quel magasin le tien?


----------



## Lou Papet (17 Janvier 2009)

sas13 a dit:


> Pour l'achat, je l'ai trouvé à moitié prix (neuf) dans une boutique qui revends du matériel apple



Tu nas toujours pas répondu à cette question. Cétait un gag ?...
Adishatz


----------



## sas13 (17 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir,
non ce n'était pas un gag, mais je ne viens pas souvent sur ce forum. Je l'ai acheté chez E.L.P. Informatique, un revendeur Apple sur Marseille. Je ne sais pas si l'offre court toujours, mais je l'ai payé à 50% du prix catalogue. Voici un lien vers leur enseigne:http://elp.informatique.free.fr/web/


----------



## ipascm (20 Janvier 2009)

*pour reprendre ce que j'ai déja écrit ailleurs, ca serait pas mal de faire un topic d'ailleurs sur ce sujet en fonction des mises à jour...*

*en +*- c'est tout de meme la classe (design, faible encombrement, pas d'alim exterieure)
- la synchro itunes / iphoto (on s'occupe de rien) partage de librairie itunes en lecture
- la qualité de l'interface (IHM / telecommande)
- la présentation de la musique sur l'écran TV et les diaporamas
- les sorties num/ana
- le store (surtout si on se localise US...)

*en -*
- pas de recherche par artiste album etc...
- Quid des paroles des musiques
- pas de lecture de fichiers FULLHD (720p only) mais sortie possible en 1080i, dommage pour certains podcasts
- pas de services types météo, finance etc... perso ca m'agace (excepté youtube)
- jumelage unique avec 1 seul mac
- le partage propriétaire pour le couple itunes sur un mac avec un apple TV (exit l'utilisation d'un NAS type synology)
- pas de reconnaissance de type upgnp
- pas de possibilité d'utiliser une partie du disque dur à d'autres utilisation de stockage par exemple
- pas d'utilisation de l'usb (impossibilité d'y connecter un DD ext, un lecteur de carte SD, un DVDROM ext)
- peu de format vidéo reconnus (hors MPG1,2 et 4 pas de Divx...) mais cela ne me gene vraiment pas.
- pas de gestion des radios et de la TV (un tuner ca aurait été cool tout de meme...)


----------



## ceromphi (27 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à tous,
je me permets de rejoindre votre discussion.
Je possède l'appletv/itunes/iphoto08/imac/sony brava hd
J'ai dans un premier temps  pu synchroniser mes diaporamas sonorisés d'iphoto sans difficulté.
Images superbes  et montages sonores (garageband) des diaporamas bien restitués.
Et puis brutalement le son a disparu lors du déroulement du diaporama.
Pour les films encodés et synchronisés pas de souci tout fonctionne.l'image et le son.
J'avoue que je ne comprends plus très bien alors que tout marchait si bien!
Peut-être quelqu'un parmi vous peux me renseigner?
D'avance merci.
ceromphi


----------



## exo07 (27 Janvier 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> *pour reprendre ce que j'ai déja écrit ailleurs, ca serait pas mal de faire un topic d'ailleurs sur ce sujet en fonction des mises à jour...*
> 
> [
> *en -*
> - pas de recherche par artiste album etc...


C'est une blague ? 
On ne peut vraiment pas faire de recherche de ce type comme sur un ipod par exemple ?
Sous frontrow on a bien ce type de recherche dispo pourtant (artiste,albums, morceaux, genres etc)


----------



## ipascm (29 Janvier 2009)

exo07 a dit:


> C'est une blague ?
> On ne peut vraiment pas faire de recherche de ce type comme sur un ipod par exemple ?
> Sous frontrow on a bien ce type de recherche dispo pourtant (artiste,albums, morceaux, genres etc)


 
je précise mon propos un peu rapide...

ca fonctionne effectivement comme front row, mais tu ne peux pas faire des recherches "imbriquées".

par exemple, 

je filtrer sur des artistes ex : georges michael... après si je cherche pour un album je ne peux pas faire de recherche ultérieur dans ton premier resultat de recherche...pour filtrer le contenu sur "songs of last century"...

pardon si je n'ai pas été assez clair, du coup je suis en train de douter sur mes propres propos, je regarde ca ce soir


----------



## ipascm (29 Janvier 2009)

ceromphi a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> je me permets de rejoindre votre discussion.
> Je possède l'appletv/itunes/iphoto08/imac/sony brava hd
> J'ai dans un premier temps pu synchroniser mes diaporamas sonorisés d'iphoto sans difficulté.
> ...


 
Je n'ai pas de réponse exacte, mais à première vu...

1 - as tu été dans les paramètres diaporama (l'option audio a t'elle été desactivée?)

2 - Je ne sais pas exactement, mais peut être utilisais tu un chanson qui n'est plus synchronisée dans ton apple tv. Je ne sais pas si pour les diaporama (ce qui semble etre le cas puisque tu utilises garageband), si il est possible de synchroniser la musique qui va avec. Si c'est le cas, quid de la musique associée? est-elle synchronisée??

A voir, mais ca parait bizarre, si 1 ou 2 ne sont pas vérifiées


----------



## gjpfo17 (29 Janvier 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> je précise mon propos un peu rapide...
> 
> ca fonctionne effectivement comme front row, mais tu ne peux pas faire des recherches "imbriquées".
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Il est possible de filtrer par artistes et par albums.

dans un artiste donné, si celui-ci comporte plusieurs albums, ils sont bien identifiés dans une liste.
Ensuite chaque album affiche les titres qu'il contient.

la structure est la même que sur un iPod en fait


----------



## ipascm (29 Janvier 2009)

gjpfo17 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il est possible de filtrer par artistes et par albums.
> 
> ...


 
on est bien d'accord, il faut que je modifie ma phrase dans ma liste, disons qu'il n'est pas possible de faire une recherche imbriquée, ca te va?

bon je retire cette ligne, elle n'est pas peut etre pas très importante d'ailleurs


----------

